# Plane no more........!



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have run my 24' Thompson HT for 15yrs without problems...but just recently from one trip to the next, she won't come up out of the water. Same rpms. same tab adjustments.... just won't come up. Max speed is just under 20mph, when I could always cruise closer to 30. Power is a 200hp V-8, mercruiser/alpha drive........ I have a mechanic looking into it but wanted to canvas you guys with the experience on the water. I know there is a little more "stuff" on the hull below water line this year....can that cause enough drag to cause this....? Also being told that at after 30 seasons and 1400hrs the engine might be getting "tired".........opinions...? Thxs...AH2


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Do the RPM's still come up to max like it did in the past? I doubt a dirty hull will kill 10 mph on the overall speed. Dragging something or a hull full of water will cause that. The tired engine is a possibility tho, but if it's making RPM's its not the motor.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Popspastime said:


> Do the RPM's still come up to max like it did in the past? I doubt a dirty hull will kill 10 mph on the overall speed. Dragging something or a hull full of water will cause that. The tired engine is a possibility tho, but if it's making RPM's its not the motor.


Dash tach reads low from normal but tech said he got 3800 ....which should put it up out of the water......this happened from one trip to the next like a switch was hit............????????????


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

prop hub slip. or you left the anchor out.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the drain hole could be stopped up and the hull full of water.??


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Any rubber burning smell from the doghouse?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Out drive not trimming up properly?


----------



## Bluntman55 (Apr 23, 2016)

With proper maintenance, Ive got in excess of 4500 hours on small block chevy marine motors, a buddy just had this same problem on his 26 Penn Yan, turned out to be a bad distributor, It took about 20 minutes to find the problem, also could be a fuel delivery issue, Id be really surprised if the motor is dragging its tongue with only 1400 hours, the tach takes its reading directly from the coil, so Id be inclined to think your low rpms are a result of an ignition snafu


----------



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

I had the same boat. Check the prop. The hub could be slipping or the motor coupling could slip.
Look at your motor mounts and see if one is loose. I had a mount come loose it made the motor and out drive miss Aline. After a while you will smoth out the motor coupling.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

KaGee said:


> Any rubber burning smell from the doghouse?


No rubber smell....oil level &pressure always seems to stay up, but the engine does throw some...when run hard you can smell hot oil at throttle down...I would like opinions on the scale and algae growth on the hull below waterline, more this year than normal but not long enough that you could grab it or anything....how much drag does/could this cause...?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

You might lose a mph or two of top end because of algae. It wouldn't prevent you from getting up on plane. Any water in the bilge? Prop dinged up?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Corn gas is not your friend...? Might want to use an additive if you currently do not. Land gas is not good for boating. Just a thought.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Hook N Book said:


> Corn gas is not your friend...? Might want to use an additive if you currently do not. Land gas is not good for boating. Just a thought.


Big Time X2...


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Since it was a sudden problem...my guess would be maybe a fouled plug or a plug wire came off and its only running on 7 cylinders? Thats just an easy place to start..


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

aquaholic2 said:


> No rubber smell....oil level &pressure always seems to stay up, but the engine does throw some...when run hard you can smell hot oil at throttle down...I would like opinions on the scale and algae growth on the hull below waterline, more this year than normal but not long enough that you could grab it or anything....how much drag does/could this cause...?


You stated this happened from "just one trip to the next".

IMO, unless you had a 1000lb algae monster attach itself to the bottom of your boat overnight, you won't see a 10mph drop and not being able to get on plane overnight.

With the same rpm, engine running the same(not missing, not lacking power) and IF trim tabs are actually the same, I'm in the camp of prop or mtr coupling issues. More of something in the 'transmission' rather then engine.
That could suddenly happen from one trip to the next. Not algae/scale issues.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

fastwater said:


> You stated this happened from "just one trip to the next".
> 
> IMO, unless you had a 1000lb algae monster attach itself to the bottom of your boat overnight, you won't see a 10mph drop and not being able to get on plane overnight.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the input...the marina mechanic is still looking into a solution....but with standard "marina contracts" repair work starts with them..... I will reply with outcome one way or the other...I know other can benefit from sharing problems ........AH2


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Bottom growth could most certainly be the reason and here's why. Bottom growth interferes with the smooth flow of water across the hull. It adds drag and weight at the same time. Remember, it holds water and water is heavy. Bottom growth can reduce your speed by 10 percent or more depending on the severity. You've seen a 30 percent drop- here's how that happens.
Your boat planes out at a certain speed. Once it gets up on plane, the wetted surface of the hull decreases significantly. That reduces drag and adds the speed. BUT, if you can't get to the speed where the boat will plane, you'll never get up and you'll stay at that speed. So if your boat planes at say, 22 mph, but you can't get over 20 due to the drag of the growth, you'll never get up on plane. That's your 10 percent right there. And since growth accumulates slowly, the drag slowly increases. Up until you hit the critical point, the boat could overcome the extra drag and get on plane. However, you finally hit the point where the drag is simply too great and the boat won't plane. So the growth, while not slowing you down by 10 mph all by itself, is preventing you from getting on plane and that is robbing you of that 10 mph. So it actually is costing you the speed, just not in and of itself. It's the effect it has on the hull that is killing your top end. I would bet that if the boat were pulled, cleaned and run again, your speed issue would be gone. You said you've had the boat for a long time so I'll assume you know its characteristics. You said the rpm, tab position, etc are all the same. The only variable you mentioned was the growth. So that points me to that with all other variables being the same. 
One more thing- has your fuel consumption gone up this season? That's also an indicator of the extra drag caused by the growth. It won't be noticeable at first but it's not unusual for people who burn 30 gallons of fuel a day at the beginning off the season to burn 33-35 gallons at the end and it's all due to the growth.
One more, more thing. You stated rpm was lower than normal but the tech was able to get 3,800 rpm out of it. Was that on the water or at the shop? If the boat is heavy/harder to push (drag), the rpm will drop. But since the engine is fine, it will rev ok out of the water or not under load. A slipping prop hub, slipping prop, slipping coupler etc will all cause HIGHER rpm while underway. Bad ignition components or a dead hole are obvious since you'll have a huge loss of power, much lower rpm on or off the water and on a boat that size you may not even hit 10 mph.
One more, more, more thing. (I keep rereading the post and new stuff comes to mind.) 1400 hours is not a lot of hours and the engine should not be "tired". A compression check will determine that. Consider this- 1400 hours on an average car/truck engine equates to about 63,000 miles. I know it's not a direct comparison but you get the point. I've been in many boats with over 3,000 hours and they are fine. If the maintenance has been done and the engine has not been abused (run low on oil, overheated, etc) there is no reason for the engine to be worn out.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great analogy UFM82. Will be interesting to hear what the final solution is when determined.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

He said the problem happened overnight... that's not bottom growth.

A marine motor takes a beating. It's under load constantly at higher RPMs.
The auto comparison is completely apples and oranges.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

KaGee said:


> He said the problem happened overnight... that's not bottom growth.
> 
> A marine motor takes a beating. It's under load constantly at higher RPMs.
> The auto comparison is completely apples and oranges.


X2


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

His post said he had more "stuff" on the bottom this year than in past. Like I stated, perhaps he hit that critical point where the boat just can't get up on plane. He said the issue happened from one trip to the next. Was that overnight or a month later? That would be "suddenly" if the boat planed on one weekend and then didn't the next. 
And I clearly stated that the mileage thing isn't a direct comparison. But it has some relevance. I have 200,000 miles on my truck, I drive with a heavy foot, I've towed loads up to 10,000 lbs for at least 1/3 of those miles and yet my engine is nowhere near being "tired". 
That being said, the demand on an engine is almost reversed on a boat versus a car or truck. A boat plowing water right before planing is using as much horsepower as it can provide. Then the demand drops off and then rises again as speed increases. Cars require very little relative horsepower to maintain highway speeds. That's why "highway miles" are a selling point for many people. But a boat on plane will also have a "sweet spot" where the engine is least taxed and fuel consumption is at the lowest rate. Most people who own a boat for as long as the OP have know where this spot is. If they are smart they try to run in that range as much as possible for the listed reasons. I doubt you will see a 24' fishing boat running at WOT for extended lengths of time. 
Not arguing but it doesn't seem you read my post. I addressed your points in the first post. No?

I do hope he gives us a result. Would be interesting to know.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

UFM82 said:


> His post said he had more "stuff" on the bottom this year than in past. Like I stated, perhaps he hit that critical point where the boat just can't get up on plane. He said the issue happened from one trip to the next. Was that overnight or a month later? That would be "suddenly" if the boat planed on one weekend and then didn't the next.
> And I clearly stated that the mileage thing isn't a direct comparison. But it has some relevance. I have 200,000 miles on my truck, I drive with a heavy foot, I've towed loads up to 10,000 lbs for at least 1/3 of those miles and yet my engine is nowhere near being "tired".
> That being said, the demand on an engine is almost reversed on a boat versus a car or truck. A boat plowing water right before planing is using as much horsepower as it can provide. Then the demand drops off and then rises again as speed increases. Cars require very little relative horsepower to maintain highway speeds. That's why "highway miles" are a selling point for many people. But a boat on plane will also have a "sweet spot" where the engine is least taxed and fuel consumption is at the lowest rate. Most people who own a boat for as long as the OP have know where this spot is. If they are smart they try to run in that range as much as possible for the listed reasons. I doubt you will see a 24' fishing boat running at WOT for extended lengths of time.
> Not arguing but it doesn't seem you read my post. I addressed your points in the first post. No?
> ...


Im having the same issue with my 83 sport craft with 4cyl iron duke mercruiser. From one week to another I lost about 6 to 8 mph and with 3 guys on board it won't get up on plane had to have one sit on the bow seat to bring it down. I've dumped fresh gas wit additive plugs cap rotor and still the same issue I had a couple people say the same thing as ufm82. So this weekend I am pulling it out and power washing the bottom I will report back after.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

UFM82 said:


> His post said he had more "stuff" on the bottom this year than in past. Like I stated, perhaps he hit that critical point where the boat just can't get up on plane. He said the issue happened from one trip to the next. Was that overnight or a month later? That would be "suddenly" if the boat planed on one weekend and then didn't the next.
> And I clearly stated that the mileage thing isn't a direct comparison. But it has some relevance. I have 200,000 miles on my truck, I drive with a heavy foot, I've towed loads up to 10,000 lbs for at least 1/3 of those miles and yet my engine is nowhere near being "tired".
> That being said, the demand on an engine is almost reversed on a boat versus a car or truck. A boat plowing water right before planing is using as much horsepower as it can provide. Then the demand drops off and then rises again as speed increases. Cars require very little relative horsepower to maintain highway speeds. That's why "highway miles" are a selling point for many people. But a boat on plane will also have a "sweet spot" where the engine is least taxed and fuel consumption is at the lowest rate. Most people who own a boat for as long as the OP have know where this spot is. If they are smart they try to run in that range as much as possible for the listed reasons. I doubt you will see a 24' fishing boat running at WOT for extended lengths of time.
> Not arguing but it doesn't seem you read my post. I addressed your points in the first post. No?
> ...


I will most certainly post the outcome...this is one of the "good things" about these forums....next time you will all have this experience of mine and the culprit in your arsenal of information. I am still hopeful that they find some overlooked item and solve this.It did happen from trip to trip (about 2wks) but has not changed in the last 4 trips over the last 3 wks.
If the verdict is internal engine, I have already given serious thought to replacing the 305 with a 350 and gain 50-60hp in the process. Probably sounds crazy on a 30yr old fishing boat, but I have redone the floor and interior, doesn't leak, and the 24 Thompson is hard to beat for a fishing/family rig on Erie.
As far as the "fatigue" factor and the age/1400hours...I have heard from guys who have had good luck with twice that, and some who have lost an engine sooner. Hard to compare to a truck engine, but my 06' Chevy 1/2ton has 112,703 miles, also has an hour meter reads 646hrs. A little math shows about 174 miles to the hour if you average that. If you multiply 1400 hrs by 174, I come up with 243,600 comparable miles on the boat engine. I know the boat engine has turned many more rpms in 1400hrs than a truck engine would at the same hrs. But 243,600 miles would be a bunch on a truck engine and you would be prepared for it to show signs of fatigue.
The critical "plane" factor mentioned above wouldn't surface in a tired truck engine, but I can understand how sensitive performance is on the water, I'll keep all posted, AH2


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I had a Baha 230 that had been upgraded post factory from a 305 to a 350. The problem was they left the original 53 gallon tank in it. If I didn't top off each trip and then got out into the lake and it got rough and I was fighting the waves and burning fuel, that became a concern. Just something to think about.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Matt63 said:


> Im having the same issue with my 83 sport craft with 4cyl iron duke mercruiser. From one week to another I lost about 6 to 8 mph and with 3 guys on board it won't get up on plane had to have one sit on the bow seat to bring it down. I've dumped fresh gas wit additive plugs cap rotor and still the same issue I had a couple people say the same thing as ufm82. So this weekend I am pulling it out and power washing the bottom I will report back after.


make sure you drop us a note with your results....AH2


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

AH2, I think you need to revisit that figure. Since I don't believe there is any such thing as an '06 Chevy 1/2 ton that will run 174 mph (average) I don't believe your assessment is correct. So, let's do the math based on a more realistic figure, say 45 mph. With 646 hours showing that's 29,070 miles. Your odometer shows 112,703. So that means the hourmeter on the truck must be resettable and has been reset. So if we apply that same 45 mph (average) to your boat engine with 1,400 hours, we get 63,000 miles, which is a heck of a lot less than 243,000. Agreed?


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

I also have a ton of build up on my boat this year, more so than in the past. My top speed is usually around 42, right now im only seeing 35-36 at WOT. Im guessing my problem is the build up on the hull, hopefully im right and hopefully you have the same issue


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Well I pulled the boat out yesterday in the rain and yes there was more algie and zebra mussels on the bottom and outdrive than I have ever seen. So after power washing and inspection I found the power trim tabs were not extending all the way out/down. After finding some diagnosis procedures online I found it to be a bad switch so now I have to try and find a Benett tab switch from the 1980s. Hopefully they are available. Thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread I know I leran a lot from reading these. Oh yeah after power washing I found my newly painted prop was totally bare aluminum. I refinished this over the winter with a good etching primer and zinc chromate paint l thought would last. NOT. If anyone has any opinions on how to refinish a aluminum prop please share.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

KaGee said:


> The auto comparison is completely apples and oranges.


X3 It's like pulling a load uphill in passing gear the whole time. Marine engines take a beating.


----------



## Lake Boat (Aug 21, 2013)

That's why I rack and launch.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

If Benett doesn't supply the switch any longer maybe they will provide or you can locate the switch manufacturer and part no. Or you can get the specs on it and cross it over to something else. I can help you out if you can find some info to go on.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks seaturd I got one from Brenner marine yesterday and installed it today but had to wait till tomorrow to put it back in the water and test drive.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

UFM82 said:


> AH2, I think you need to revisit that figure. Since I don't believe there is any such thing as an '06 Chevy 1/2 ton that will run 174 mph (average) I don't believe your assessment is correct. So, let's do the math based on a more realistic figure, say 45 mph. With 646 hours showing that's 29,070 miles. Your odometer shows 112,703. So that means the hourmeter on the truck must be resettable and has been reset. So if we apply that same 45 mph (average) to your boat engine with 1,400 hours, we get 63,000 miles, which is a heck of a lot less than 243,000. Agreed?


Perhaps one of our vehicle experts can shed some light on this one...I agree the math makes it look like a 174mph average, but I have no reason to suspect the hours to have been reset...why would anyone reset the hours and not the odometer....I would think both would be "tampering", What would the sense of an hour meter be if it can be reset ? Probably a good explanation.... Another comparison I have attempted is an rpm comparison , as our boat engines average way higher than a truck for the same run time... In any event, the mechanic is concentrating on the fuel system this week, rebuilding the carb, AH2


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

On page 3-51 of the 2006 Silverado manual it says that you have the following functions on your DIC (Driver Information Center): odometer, trip odometers, timer, engine hours, and selected range if you have an Allison trans. All of these functions are resettable save for the odometer. So I'll guess it has been reset in the past. If we do a conservative estimate on a 10 year old truck that drives 10,000 a year and an average speed of 35 mph we get 2857 hours of run time. Most private use vehicles do not average 35 mph so that's a conservative guess. My point is that with 1400 hours your boat engine, assuming it hasn't been abused, should not be tired. That's all I'm saying.
And as for true engine hours, you may need to get an ECM printout for that. That's assuming the ECM is original.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Has the boat been looked at? Been a couple weeks since your OP.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

KaGee said:


> Has the boat been looked at? Been a couple weeks since your OP.


Never mind...update was from someone other than op.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

aquaholic2 said:


> Perhaps one of our vehicle experts can shed some light on this one...I agree the math makes it look like a 174mph average, but I have no reason to suspect the hours to have been reset...why would anyone reset the hours and not the odometer....I would think both would be "tampering", What would the sense of an hour meter be if it can be reset ? Probably a good explanation.... Another comparison I have attempted is an rpm comparison , as our boat engines average way higher than a truck for the same run time... In any event, the mechanic is concentrating on the fuel system this week, rebuilding the carb, AH2


Worth repeating...


KaGee wrote...
A marine motor takes a beating. It's under load constantly at higher RPMs.
*The auto comparison is completely apples to oranges.*


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

You're right. I stated that my figures weren't a "direct comparison". AH2 should go buy a new engine because it's worn out even though the only thing that he said has changed was the amount of growth on the hull.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Matt, what were your results?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm with the group that thinks its either the prop hub or drive coupling is worn down.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

UFM82 said:


> You're right. I stated that my figures weren't a "direct comparison". AH2 should go buy a new engine because it's worn out even though the only thing that he said has changed was the amount of growth on the hull.


IMO, Suggesting AH2 engine is worn out at this point and that he should go buy another is not very good advice.
Though the only 'visible' thing that has changed is the growth on the hull, given the circumstances quoted by AH2, it's painfully obvious that something else not so visible has changed as well that is causing the issue.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

That was sarcasm fast.

And Sherman, if something is slipping his rpm would be up, not down.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

UFM82 said:


> Matt, what were your results?


As I said Sunday there was a lot of algie and mussels on the bottom and outdrive but also found my trim tabs were notextending all the way down due to a bad switch but with this work thing I haven't been able to take it out. Heading out tomorrow morning to perch so that will be the test Im confident that the trim tabs were the problem.I will let you know tomorrow.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

UFM82 said:


> That was sarcasm fast.


I figured as much. Just didn't see the reason for it.

Just because a boat mtr happens to be...say a 350 engine, it's unfair to compare hrs or miles of that mtr with a 350 in an auto. Two totally separate application of the same mtr with totally different work loads. Therefore, not even the maintenance schedules will be the same for the two...let alone their longevity.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> I'm with the group that thinks its either the prop hub or drive coupling is worn down.
> sherman


I will talk to the mechanic again tomorrow ( Friday) and hope for an update. I plan to clean the hull as best I can from the water, and I will mention the prop hub and drive coupling... I can't thank you guys enough for all the good input...fingers still crossed, AH2


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

lets just hope its something as simple as a fouled plug. or maybe the prop hub. but whatever lets all hope its not something that's going to cost you a lot of $$$$$.
sherman


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Well I finally got the boat out for a drive today and it ran great got up on plane quick and smooth. I'm convinced it was the tab switch and possibly a.combination with the algie build up. It will be a lot less work cleaning when I pull it out in a month or so. I also got a bonus 3 perch limits in 3 hours today in 16 fow west of the intake and a quick ride from my dock.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That's great! Glad you got her fixed.

Hopefully aquaholic's won't be too bad either.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah just glad to hear it was just something simple. go get em!
sherman


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

fastwater said:


> That's great! Glad you got her fixed.
> 
> Hopefully aquaholic's won't be too bad either.


Well guys...I got the invoice from the marina mechanic today, and he checked many of the things suggested here, and last week he had the carburetor rebuilt as well. He said none of this seemed to change the performance. 
Work done so far:


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

aquaholic2 said:


> Well guys...I got the invoice from the marina mechanic today, and he checked many of the things suggested here, and last week he had the carburetor rebuilt as well. He said none of this seemed to change the performance.
> Work done so far:


 (Fat Fingers, hit send too soon...! )
Work done so far:
-Checked compression/all 8 are fine
-Lifted boat, removed outdrive, removed exhaust elbows looking for any restrictions
-Bottom does not have excessive growth...scale
-Tried different coil
-Ran on test furl tank
-replaced plugs and wires
-Changed fuel filters
-Ran power directly to motor bypassing electrical system
-Carburetor rebuilt
-Checked to assure full throttle opening
-Checked all items at idle and full throttle
-Nothing seemed to change the power output, our opinion
is an internal engine problem
I am going to take it out for a couple last perch trips near shore, but if it is still failing to reach full plane, it looks like it may be decision time...? AH2


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Did you check the prop to see if it was slipping? That is simple to check....


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Misdirection said:


> Did you check the prop to see if it was slipping? That is simple to check....


I would think if the prop was slipping in any way, the rpms would be higher rather than lower.........at full throttle?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

aquaholic2 said:


> (Fat Fingers, hit send too soon...! )
> Work done so far:
> -Checked compression/all 8 are fine
> -Lifted boat, removed outdrive, removed exhaust elbows looking for any restrictions
> ...


Was the oil changed? If not, smell the oil to see if it smells of gas. If it was changed, after you run it a bit, smell to see if it smells of gas. 

I noticed in one of your earlier posts that you stated you smelled oil when shut down after running hard. 

I know the mechanic did a compression test, but did he do a leak down test?

Did he pull the hose going from the valve cover to the flame arrestor(air cleaner) to inspect how much oil may be in the hose or if the flame arrestor may be partially plugged or oil soaked causing the engine not to breathe properly? 
If there is excessive oil in the hose and the flame arrestor, there could be excessive 'blow by' going on and oil/compression being lost by bad valve stem seals. 

Also, it's been a long time since I owned my IO but I believe the flame arrestor should be cleaned every so many hrs. Again, if it's very dirty and partially restricted, your engine can't breathe.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Was the oil changed? If not, smell the oil to see if it smells of gas. If it was changed, after you run it a bit, smell to see if it smells of gas.
> 
> I noticed in one of your earlier posts that you stated you smelled oil when shut down after running hard.
> 
> ...


Forgot to add that to the list but the flame arrestor was the first thing he checked and yes it was very dirty/clogged....

I ran over to the can west of Catawba this morning about 12 miles RT, and caught a nice limit of perch, boat started and ran smoother than ever with all the work that has been done. While I did get a few more mph out of it, still didn't jump up and "float/dance" across the small waves like it used to with a light load....20mph was all I could get with just me and a bucket of minnows.
Not going to complain....it is an old but seaworthy boat, and I am an old captain....if it will keep going at 20mph, and get me on the fish and back, I will keep running fuel thru it until it quits...Time for the kids and grandkids to provide the speed boat and tubing adventures for themselves........I will have the hull cleaned real good this fall and get a good coat of antifoul on it next spring hope it gives me a couple more mph......thanks for all the input guys, AH2


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Just have one more question.

Does the oil smell like gas?


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

aquaholic2 said:


> I have run my 24' Thompson HT for 15yrs without problems...but just recently from one trip to the next, she won't come up out of the water. Same rpms. same tab adjustments.... just won't come up. Max speed is just under 20mph, when I could always cruise closer to 30. Power is a 200hp V-8, mercruiser/alpha drive........ I have a mechanic looking into it but wanted to canvas you guys with the experience on the water. I know there is a little more "stuff" on the hull below water line this year....can that cause enough drag to cause this....? Also being told that at after 30 seasons and 1400hrs the engine might be getting "tired".........opinions...? Thxs...AH2


 I thought I would open this thread back up to thank all of you again for the suggestions, and more so to share an update after the first run this spring. The hull was pressure washed last fall, and I gave it a good coat of fresh anti fouling paint be fore launch. The only other thing I did was to re-mount the fish/depth finder transducer on the transom. When I was prepping the hull for paint, I noticed water dripping from the screws mounting the transducer.
It had been "gooped up" with silicon a few times but still leaking. I figured if water was coming out in dry dock, it was also getting in thru the season, even if only a little. I mounted a composite decking block on the hull with silicon which completely sealed the old screw holes, and then carefully remounted the transducer to that with no chance of a leak
The boat has been in for a couple weeks and there is no sign of leakage. And.....I finally was able to get out on the lake with calm seas today, and the boat ran like new....! Jumped right up out of the water like it had always done before August of last year. Good rpms and mph. So either the growth on the bottom, or a wet/water logged transom was the culprit. Needless to say I will be keeping an eye on hull buildup this season, AH2


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

That's good to hear ah2 glad u got it going. I put mine in on good Friday and is running like a champ hope it stays that way knock wood.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I think you should have the transom checked for waterlogged condition. Should not be dripping water aftrr being in dry dock that long. Just my thoughts.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Glad both of your yacht's are up and running well. 
Good luck on the rest of the season.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

KaGee said:


> I think you should have the transom checked for waterlogged condition. Should not be dripping water aftrr being in dry dock that long. Just my thoughts.


Agree!


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

KaGee said:


> I think you should have the transom checked for waterlogged condition. Should not be dripping water aftrr being in dry dock that long. Just my thoughts.


I thought the same thing but.....what if...? What could you possibly do besides replacing the transom...? Thanks for your input...AH2


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

If the transom is waterlogged it will also soon be rotten and weak. Apart from a transom job there's not much you can do. And although it may have dripped all this time, I doubt amounts to much weight. Water will stay in there forever until the material holding it is removed. 
Regarding the original post from last year, I was betting on the growth myself.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

A marina or local surveyor will have a meter that can measure how much water is in the wood and advise you... the thing is and you don't want to hear this, but if the transom is soaked, most likely your stringers are too. I know, you don't want to hear that.


----------

